# So what's with the lawn digging ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

It started about 2 days ago and seems to be the 'in' thing for Dexter in the garden rather than doing his business !!

Its like as if he's seen something & is desperate to get to it !!! In order to stop him I'm having to stand on each hole as if I was playing twister !!!! If he starts another one then I'll be in trouble !!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie started digging the other day and I read to put some poo in the hole so I did and she doesn't go near it anymore might be worth a try


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie goes through phases of digging. At the moment she's not, or not noticeably on the lawn. I suspect she's in the flower bed, but I wont tell hubby, he'll get the hump.

I'll try the poo suggestion. But I wonder if she'll just start another hole instead.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I have tried and failed miserably to stop Archie digging and ripping up the grass and chucking it around. He was in once spot every time he went outside, digging away, I knocked on the patio door and shouted no, next time he started somewhere else..I now have 3 big holes! I have just this evening spoken about changing the whole grass area of our garden as it's never going to look nice again!!! My pots that were ready for strawberrys / toms / beans / herbs have been destroyed.  He likes to get in them and just sit, and paw at the soil. He digs whenever he gets a chance. He even digs at his bed. My mum used to say our old GSD was digging for scorpions when he did that  His favourite is finding little burrows in the fields where we go walking and digging like crazy. I now just let him get on with it as it's obviously just in him to dig. I have also given up on my grass. Between him and the girls (3 and nearly 1 yr old) my house / garden will never be the same again I have realised

Have heard about the poo thing but not convinced it would work as surely he would just make another hole somewhere. Short of putting him on a lead everytime you go in the garden I don't know what else to say that would stop it.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I have tried and failed miserably to stop Archie digging and ripping up the grass and chucking it around. He was in once spot every time he went outside, digging away, I knocked on the patio door and shouted no, next time he started somewhere else..I now have 3 big holes! I have just this evening spoken about changing the whole grass area of our garden as it's never going to look nice again!!! My pots that were ready for strawberrys / toms / beans / herbs have been destroyed.  He likes to get in them and just sit, and paw at the soil. He digs whenever he gets a chance. He even digs at his bed. My mum used to say our old GSD was digging for scorpions when he did that  His favourite is finding little burrows in the fields where we go walking and digging like crazy. I now just let him get on with it as it's obviously just in him to dig. I have also given up on my grass. Between him and the girls (3 and nearly 1 yr old) my house / garden will never be the same again I have realised

Have heard about the poo thing but not convinced it would work as surely he would just make another hole somewhere. Short of putting him on a lead everytime you go in the garden I don't know what else to say that would stop it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi has started digging too 

We clap our hands loudly to startle her and when we've got her attention we distract her with a toy! I wouldn't say it prevents her but it certainly stops her in her track!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy dug a hole at the side of our lawn, he then proceeded to take things and put them in the hole, ie, a spade, a glove, various dog toys, a dentastick and a paintbrush. Now when anything goes missing in the house we say ' oh it will be in Billy's hole'!! 
H x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

When we went to see Kipper for the second or third time before we brought her home, our breeder said to us 'Now I've got you hooked I must warned you- My dogs are diggers!!!' 
Luckily for us we have a large, fenced in decked area that Kipper is confined to when we can't watch her like a hawk. It did have two areas that were originally flower beds, covered in purple slate- so we concreted them and put the slate back over the top!!! That stopped her!!
Mind you we've got a Bay tree in a huge 75cm high pot and I've caught her sitting on the soil in that!!

Good luck trying to stop it!!

Pip X


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Billy dug a hole at the side of our lawn, he then proceeded to take things and put them in the hole, ie, a spade, a glove, various dog toys, a dentastick and a paintbrush. Now when anything goes missing in the house we say ' oh it will be in Billy's hole'!!
> H x


I watched Archie do exactly this yesterday afternoon. He had all but finished his ham bone I had bought him that morning, and did what he usually does and wanders round the house with it making a weird whining noise. He does this when he wants to hide his bones / treats somewhere. Anyway, i opened the back door and he went straight to one of his holes and burried the left over bone. I am going to have a search in the others as I have 'mislaid' a few things and thinking Archie may have stashed them somewhere!


----------



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

I know what you mean, my lawn is wrecked too and the mud is so bad when it rains that it stops the kids playing and we get constant paw prints in the house!!!

I couldn't take it anymore and am having the whole lot replaced with artificial grass next month. Not cheap, but it looks extremely realistic, there will be no more mud, no more holes and we'll have the best looking lawn in Kent when the hose pipe kicks in this week !!!! 

http://www.forevergreenlawns.co.uk/dog-owners/


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bo hasn't started on the lawn yet but she loves digging in the soil especially if there's a big stone to dig out. The soil flies up all over her. She also likes chewing the stalks on some plants. I've tried saying Off, but she largely ignores me.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

"Digging" is in fact one of the basic needs of any dog - it's as wired into their system as hunting, feeding, rest and play etc etc - so in reality it should be brought into your dog's "play time" as a fun activity - and with gentle persuasion, and positive reinforcement, they can learn quickly which part of your garden is "diggable" and which parts are out of bounds. 

It all comes under the banner of EMRA - as detailed on the CCGB, follow this link for a fuller explaination:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoos-basic-needs.html

Stephen x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Some copied info from the internet on digging from: http://www.mydog8it.com/behavior.htm


Why Do Dogs Dig?
There are several different reasons why a dog will dig:

COMFORT. Dogs will dig to create a cool and comfortable spot to lay. The ground is cooler a few inches below the surface, so a dog may dig down to create a place to cool off. Also, if your dog doesn't have a soft place to lay, he may dig to mold the ground to fit his body, making a more comfortable resting spot. It's not abnormal for a dog to dig several different pits around the yard - he'll want to be able to lay in the shade, so as the sun moves, he'll move to a different spot. 
SOLUTION: Provide your dog with soft, cool bedding in a spot that's always shady. Or try making him a digging pit. It's much easier to teach a dog to dig in a certain spot than it is to teach him to stop digging all together.
CURIOSITY. Dogs will dig if they smell or hear something underground - they'll want to check it out. Maybe there's a small animal or insect burrowing, or something is buried underground - either way, this is simply curious digging. Breeds such as terriers and hounds that have been bred to hunt, track, and burrow after their prey are especially prone to this type of digging. It's not your dog's fault! They were designed to do this. 
SOLUTION: Watch your dog when he's out in the yard. If you catch him digging a tunnel to the center of the earth, say "NO" and then give him something else to do. (Playing fetch, chewing on a toy, entering tracking competitions, etc.) Occupying his mind and keeping him busy are the best solutions.
BOREDOM and loneliness can also cause dogs to dig. If your dog is left alone for long periods of time, he may be digging because he has nothing else to do, or he may suffer from separation anxiety. All dogs are pack animals, living in families. When you are away, they're lonely and must be provided with plenty of toys to keep them occupied. 
SOLUTION: Spend more time with your dog, and give him plenty of things to do while you're away. Giving him a different toy or bone each day when you leave may help. Exercising him regularly, including daily walks, may help tire him out and will allow him to get rid of all that excess energy in an acceptable way. In some cases, having another doggie friend around can help, too. See your vet for more info on separation anxiety.
GROOMING. Dogs dig as a natural way to keep their nails trim. Make sure you trim your dog's nails weekly. If they start to get too long, he may just take matters into his own paws and file them down with your lawn.
FUN. Some dogs (like mine) are just sure they really can tunnel their way to the other end of the earth and won't stop until they do. I've given up the battle and they're allowed to keep one hole in the yard. The good side: Having this one hole to dig in seems to keep them happy and they leave the rest of the yard alone. I can even tell them to "go dig in your hole" and they trot right over to it.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, we have a digger too though he has lost interest in the lawn now and is busy digging up some plants that we recently moved.Its ridiculous I have put all sorts of pots and slates around the plants to protect them but he still manages to rip bits of plant up and scatter mud all over the place, as for trying to brush the mess up when he is around, makes me want to weep ,he goes mad over the brush..I see you have hens ,our garden now reminds me of when we had hens they dug quite a few holes in the grass and ripped at plants and kicked mud etc everywhere, until we realised we had to confine them to one part of the garden.I'm hoping Eddie is going to grow out of digging, people keep mentioning a magical age of 2 when they settle down and sleep a lot.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy once left a perfect curve of holes in our garden ,he was following a mole!


----------

